

The Dumbest Words In New Media - dwynings
http://blogmaverick.com/2013/05/10/the-dumbest-words-in-new-media/

======
tejay
I gotta say, I love the way the guy writes. His typos make his writing
authentic for me in a strange way. Seems to be one of the many benefits of f/y
money!

------
drorweiss
Right to the point.

The future is not in how our children use today's technology - they will make
their own to feed their needs which most of us cannot yet imagine now.

------
minimaxir
Wait, what's the modern analogue for the boom box?

